# Still learning...and searching



## guy48065 (Sep 1, 2008)

Well after looking at a bunch of wood stoves I've learned that my cabin brick surround & flue is meant for a *gas* stove.  So it's back to the beginning.  On our way home this weekend we stopped at a hardware store that has a nice stove department and were real impressed by the Vermont Castings Radiance on display there.  VERY realistic looking logs but OMG the price!  I started this adventure looking at $600 woodstoves (which the wife shot down for being made in China), ratcheted it up a big notch to $1200-1500 wood stoves and now to get the same look I'm looking at $2300?  The Stardance is a better size for my needs at 24" wide but the price isn't much better.
I'm assuming I can do better on price than a small-town hardware store but probably not by a whole lot.  Local Craigslist has nothing.  Any other ideas?

I'm also going to need to learn about vent pipe and how to install this to a fireclay flue.  This plate steel box is what's already there but I guess I need to pull it out if I have to use B-vent or direct vent piping.


----------



## R&D Guy (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd be careful buying a Vermont Castings. While they have beautiful stoves, VC has recent filed for bankruptcy and I don't believe they have a buyer for their gas line. What that means is that your warranty might be worthless, and replacement parts may be non-existent. If you are going to spend that kind of money, I'd go with a company who currently has things together.


----------



## guy48065 (Sep 3, 2008)

The Detroit area isn't a good place for stove shopping so I'm not going to be able to see a big selection of stoves.  Thanks for reminding me about the VC bankruptcy.  I had read that here but forgot.  I really don't want to spend $2200 on a gas stove but I do want good realism in the fire and the VC sure had that.  Is there a short list of stoves I can search for that have logs that look real both when cold & lit?  BTU output is low on my priorities.  Size (~24" wide max), realism & price are way more important to me.


----------



## guy48065 (Sep 8, 2008)

Well I don't want to make this my new hobby so I went back to the hdwr. store that had the VC Stardance and negotiated with them awhile.  I got an existing stock '07 Stardance for $1200.  I haven't seen anything I like better for the money.  In this area most stove stores are more like yuppy boutiques and you can't even buy a boxwood stove for that.

I don't know if the discount is because it's a pre-crazy-steel-prices model or if they just want to get the good VC stoves out to make room for the crummy ones to come.


----------



## Hermie (Oct 15, 2008)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> I'd be careful buying a Vermont Castings. While they have beautiful stoves, VC has recent filed for bankruptcy and I don't believe they have a buyer for their gas line. What that means is that your warranty might be worthless, and replacement parts may be non-existent. If you are going to spend that kind of money, I'd go with a company who currently has things together.




I bought a Vermont Casting wood stove in December of 2007 and now they tell me that my warranty is null and void. Its going to cost me $500 in parts that would otherwise be warranteed. Find yourself a reputable company to deal with.  Avoid Vermont Casting.


----------

